

If We Don't Let Our Children Play, Who Will Be the Next Steve Jobs? - DavidSJ
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/darell-hammond/if-we-dont-let-our-children_b_1017485.html

======
chadp
This article is right on the money and it is up to each parent to let their
kids get away from TV and screens and get outside and be kids.

